# Que site(s)?



## QNH (10 Dez 2009 às 21:24)

Saudações.
Gostava de pedir a vossa opinião sobre qual o melhor site (mais fidedigno dentro do possivel) para previsões resumidas sobre previsões meteorologicas para os próximos 2 ou 3 dias, porque já sei que depois disso é dificil ser exacto.
Acompanho o vosso fórum com interesse há bastante tempo, mas sou sincero quando digo que tenho alguma dificuldade em compreender alguns detalhes mais técnicos. 
Ao que parece, há varios modelos disponiveis, e provavelmente os sites internacionais baseiam-se neles.
Normalmente vejo o foreca mas também gosto do intellicast (e claro o do INMG).
Outros sites como wunderground vejo para analisar médias e tendências com base em situações passadas.
Destes que referi (já agora juntem o accuweather e o weather.com) qual será o mais fidedigno?
Agradeço desde já.


----------



## Minho (10 Dez 2009 às 21:38)

QNH disse:


> Saudações.
> Gostava de pedir a vossa opinião sobre qual o melhor site (mais fidedigno dentro do possivel) para previsões resumidas sobre previsões meteorologicas para os próximos 2 ou 3 dias, porque já sei que depois disso é dificil ser exacto.
> Acompanho o vosso fórum com interesse há bastante tempo, mas sou sincero quando digo que tenho alguma dificuldade em compreender alguns detalhes mais técnicos.
> Ao que parece, há varios modelos disponiveis, e provavelmente os sites internacionais baseiam-se neles.
> ...




Se não estás à vontade com a questão da interpretação dos modelos, diria que previsões oficiais para a Península Ibéria, num horizonte temporal de 3 dias, sem dúvida o IM e AEMET.

Mas sempre podes colocar a pergunta de "Como vai estar o tempo..." aqui no fórum que certamente alguém te ajudará


----------

